# 2" radius carbide insert for Ci1 Easy Rougher



## alexkuzn (Apr 26, 2009)

I finally found 2" radius carbide insert for Ci1 Easy Rougher. 
They are designed specifically for wood cutting. 
Made in US by Dehart Tooling

http://www.dehartusa.com/DeHartWeb/P...c=SquareKnives

PO Box 3367
1433 9th Ave SE
Hickory, NC 28603

Official name of these inserts: Square Knives Radius & Pointed - 4 Cutting Edges
Micro Grain Tungsten Carbide  
Part No 06103-019773-14


----------



## louisbry (Apr 26, 2009)

What is the price for a box of 10?  I registered but could not log in and you must be logged in to view prices.


----------



## Manny (Apr 26, 2009)

are these the same?

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...re_Carbide_Cutter___easy_rougher_square?Args=


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 26, 2009)

If you know the price could you report it please so we all don't have to register to yet another website. Thanks.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



alexkuzn said:


> I finally found 2" radius carbide insert for Ci1 Easy Rougher.
> They are designed specifically for wood cutting.
> Made in US by Dehart Tooling
> 
> ...


----------



## smoky10 (Apr 27, 2009)

You could also order them from the guy that invented the tool, Craig Jackson at his web page  www.EasyWoodTools.com . I have both the Ci1 and the Ci2, plus I just ordered the Ci0. I do like his tools.


----------



## roddesigner (Apr 27, 2009)

price from easy wood tools looks to be $14.00 for the cutters


----------



## alexkuzn (Apr 27, 2009)

roddesigner said:


> price from easy wood tools looks to be $14.00 for the cutters



Everywhere else it's $3-4 each but you have to buy 10 pieces.


----------



## woodman928 (Apr 27, 2009)

alexkuzn said:


> Everywhere else it's $3-4 each but you have to buy 10 pieces.


 
I'll buy ten if thats what they cost and I dont even have a Ci1
Jay


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 27, 2009)

They are $13.99 from Craft Supplies. I would but a ten pack if they are in the 3-4 dollar range....or share a pack of several profiles with someone.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



alexkuzn said:


> Everywhere else it's $3-4 each but you have to buy 10 pieces.


----------



## darrenjttu (Apr 27, 2009)

Ill split a ten pack with some people if any one is interested.


----------



## alexkuzn (Apr 27, 2009)

They are $3.57 each.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Apr 27, 2009)

I called this afternoon around 2pm, but only got their answering machine.  Not a good indication so far.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Apr 27, 2009)

alexkuzn said:


> They are $3.57 each.



For which part number?


----------



## alexkuzn (Apr 27, 2009)

I've talked to their sales dude earlier today. 
Part No 06103-019773-14


----------



## woodman928 (Apr 27, 2009)

Glass Scratcher said:


> I called this afternoon around 2pm, but only got their answering machine. Not a good indication so far.


 
Its a good company I used to buy from them back when I had my shop going and needed to buy CNC tooling. Good stuff
Jay


----------



## alexkuzn (Apr 27, 2009)

Guys, if we can get enough people interested we can order from them a custom made round cutter similar to "Easy Finisher" or Hunter Tool.


----------



## woodman928 (Apr 28, 2009)

alexkuzn said:


> Guys, if we can get enough people interested we can order from them a custom made round cutter similar to "Easy Finisher" or Hunter Tool.


 
How many do we have to order??


----------



## low_48 (Apr 28, 2009)

So who wants to get a group buy going? I would like 3 of the radius, and 3 of the straight. Anyone live close enough to pick them up and eliminate one of the shipping charges?


----------



## VisExp (Apr 28, 2009)

You could just get them from Ken (Bitshird) here on the forum.


----------



## darrenjttu (Apr 29, 2009)

Has anyone ordered these yet?


----------



## woodman928 (Apr 29, 2009)

darrenjttu said:


> Has anyone ordered these yet?


 
I will if someone can tell the the size of the round one so I can get a price
Jay


----------



## darrenjttu (May 5, 2009)

I talked to this guy today and he said the price is $3.87 each and in a box of 10. So who wants to go in on this with me. I am not starting a group buy. I will take 4 and who ever wants the last six pm me. We will split shipping. The part number is Part No 06103-019773-14 and it is the square tip.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 5, 2009)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=44081

Still have some inventory(see above link) available and I will have "round" carbide inserts as well.


----------



## bitshird (May 5, 2009)

alexkuzn said:


> Everywhere else it's $3-4 each but you have to buy 10 pieces.



Alex I sell 1 or 2 pieces, and only charge postage, in fact you bought some inserts from me remember??


----------



## programmergeek (May 12, 2009)

I have a ci1 if anyone wants to split blades or does a group order.  

So what was the conclusion where is the cheapest place to get them?


----------



## darrenjttu (May 12, 2009)

Thre was a lot of talk but nobody got a group buy together. If you still want them contact bitshird. He sells them for $4.50 each with no minimum.


----------

